# Super heavy first period after d&c--- why? anything I should be doing? how long?



## BetsyPage

I'm not at the "scary" point of filling up multiple pads in an hour (I'm filling up a pad about every 2 hours) but I am just very surprised by this. I would have assumed that because I had a D&C after my loss a month ago I would have been "scraped clean" so to speak. I'm 35 and this is by far the heaviest period of my life, it's more than I bled a few days post-partum. I'm actually having those little jelly-like clots and gushes of blood if I'm too active (sorry if TMI).

I did a quick google search and saw that while this is not true for everyone it is true for some women. I'm trying to figure out how long this level of bleeding might last, and if there is anything I could be doing to help myself (should I take an extra iron supplement, herbs, etc).

And anyone have a legit explanation as to why my period would be so much significantly heavier after a d&c? (I was 11 weeks pregnant, baby had died a week or so earlier.)

I am taking it easier physically and resting today, simply because I can since dh is home, I am feeling more tired, and if I don't take it easy I get the gushing which I hate... but dh goes back to work tomorrow, trying to mentally & physically prepare for that.

Thank you!


----------



## tiqa

I had the procedure when I was just 19 and yes, my period was insanely heavy the first time around. I remember being stuck in an obscure bathroom late at night just gushing blood. I didn't feel faint or pass out or anything and never developed a fever, so I didn't go in for treatment, but it was really heavy and had clots. It was over soon, though...


----------



## writinglove

Betsy,

In my experience it has always helped to eat loads of iron rich meat and veggies during my heavy periods. I hope the bleeding starts to slow soon, and good luck tomorrow!


----------



## BetsyPage

The bleeding has slowed/stopped but I'm feeling super woozy and tired today. Guess I am deplenished...


----------



## Bena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BetsyPage*
> 
> The bleeding has slowed/stopped but I'm feeling super woozy and tired today. Guess I am deplenished...


Yes....I was shocked at how draining and physically exhausting miscarriage was (I also had a d&C)

It took me months to replenish my iron stores, and even now, 6 months later, they are on the "low end of acceptable"

So please follow the advice PP gave you and do make sure you replenish your iron and B12 vitamins!


----------



## Jennyanydots

OP, how did it turn out, and how are you now? I am having my first period after D&C now, and it's very heavy- just came here in search of others with similar experiences, and to find out whether this is normal.


----------



## BetsyPage

It definitely seems to be normal... my 2nd cycle was also quite heavy but not as scary heavy as my 1st cycle. I believe it is normal because they don't really do anything other than remove what is absolutely necessary, I read elsewhere. So following a D&C it seems that some women have heavy cycles as they shed their linings. It was a complete shock to me and I really wish that they had given me that info in the hospital so I could have avoided a lot of distress and concerns. It was like a harsh, awful reminder that I wasn't pregnant when I should have been.

Jennyanydots- I hope that you are doing OK. (((hugs))))


----------



## Jennyanydots

BetsyPage, thanks so much for your response!









I agree- it would've been nice to have known to expect this ahead of time.


----------

